# remington 55 grain accelerator for 30-06???



## Remington_700 (Jan 12, 2007)

has anyone ever used the remington 55 grain accelerator in the 30-06 before??? i know they are not very common and kind of hard to find but i was just curious what they were like and how they shot??? i know they are for varmints and i was thinking about giving them a try... if anyone knows anything about them please let me know!!!

THANKS!!!


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

They averaged from two and a half to four inch groups from three of my 06s. What surprized me was that my rem 7400 carbine shot them better than both of the bolt actions. It wouldn't clear the empties from the chamber though so I had to work the gun like a straight pull bolt action.


----------



## Remington_700 (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks clampdaddy!! anyone else ever used or know anything about these rounds????


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

very inaccurate round. They will leave a small amount of plastic residue in the barrel that is pretty hard to get out. I had a buddy trying them out in his 30-06 two years ago and he didn't like them at all. But your rifle might like them, all you can do is give them a chance. I wouldn't be looking at accuracy though. 
xdeano


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

What Xdeano said.

From what I've read, you should clean all copper fouling out of your barrel before using them. And then clean the plastic fouling out before shooting regular loads again. Which I did before using them.
My Ruger M77 shot the factory loads very well. About 1.5" groups @ 100 yards, they were over 4000 fps.
It's been a few years since I used them, but IIRC they hit quite a bit lower then my sight in point with 150 gr. bullets.

Reloads I tried with a plastic sabot were very disapointing.. AND IMO the factory loads are pretty expensive. 
I just grab my .223 or .243 if I want to shoot lighter bullets.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have used them in a bolt action rifle. Something my father had made for him. Set trigger and all. I busted a lot of ground hogs with accelerators and each one of them ended up in pieces, or almost. Terminal effect is awesome. I shot one woodchuck at 80 ft while he stood 20 ft infront of a barn. He completly covered the barn from roof to sides!! I had to take a hose and wash it all off!
My firthest shot was about 200yards. Most were 100- 150. I thought they were extremely accurate. May have been the gun. They also made ( make?) ones for the 30-30 and one other caliber. Cannot remember which though.


----------

